# Marc Jacobs "Rain" or "Grass"



## MAChostage (Aug 30, 2006)

Anyone ever try either of these?  I am always intrigued by/want to try rain, grass (and apple) types of scents, but no one in my area sells these and I don't want to just buy them blindly online somewhere and then hate them.  Would like to hear some opinions if anyone has any.


----------

